# paese d'estensione di un brevetto



## afroditi

Merci beaucoup de m'aider dans la traduction en français de cette phrase.

Pays d'extension d'un brevet?


----------



## Piero.G

Intendi:

l'estensione (allargamento) della copertura del brevetto ad uno Stato(Pays)??


----------



## afroditi

Si proprio così!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui : _Pays d’extension d’un brevet_
http://europeanpatentcaselaw.blogspot.com/2009/02/nouveau-pays-dextension-le-montenegro.html
http://www.cncpi.fr/sta145-45-PI-&-Innovation-.htm


----------



## afroditi

_Merci beaucoup!_


----------



## Piero.G

Meglio così. Pensavo si trattasse di qualcosa più "tecnico".


----------



## afroditi

Il mio dubbio consisteva nella traducibilità della parola "estensione", pensavo infatti che si potesse solo utilizzare la parola "fase nazionale" (phase nationale). 
Grazie!


----------



## Corsicum

Pour les brevets c’est assez compliqué, le site de référence est l’EPO/OEB :
*Etats autorisant l'extension / Extension states*
http://www.epo.org/about-us/organisation/member-states/extension-states.html

Come si deposita un brevetto in Italia
http://www.ufficiobrevetti.it/brevetti/brevetto_italiano.htm

http://www.sib.it/it/aree-di-attivita/invenzioni/brevetto/brevetto-europeo.html
*Stati di estensione*_Pur non essendo membri della Convenzione sul brevetto europeo, i seguenti paesi sono stati di estensione in quanto membri dell'Accordo di Estensione e possono quindi essere designati in una domanda di brevetto europeo: Bosnia-Erzegovina e Montenegro_.


----------



## afroditi

Réponse précieuse Merci!


----------

